# Ceasar Milan



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Ok, so I watch his episodes on aggression and how to make the dog submit before eating, and the ways he does it, etc.

What are your takes on him and his training methods?

Thank you,
Aneta


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=598514&page=16#Post598514

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=730639&page=12#Post730639

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=829076&page=11#Post829076

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1322482&page=1#Post1322482


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for those threads, your time and effort.

Ok, so there is mixed views on him and his methods. Which of course puts a red flag in my mind.

Best,
Aneta


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I really think it depends on the specific dog. It's like if somethings wrong with a person and they go to see a psych. One psych's methods might work better than the next.

One thing i notice when watching ceasar's show is there is constantly a disclaimer saying that these methods should not be used unless with a trained professional (or something along those lines).

I think if there's a serious issue with a dog, a professional should at least be consulted and not to try every method off his show. I'm sure a lot of what he says and does work, but should not be attempted unless you know exactly what you're doing. The average joe schmo owner usually doesnt.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

I agree. My friend uses his method to install a pack leader role w/her dog but not sure it's the best way to do this. I was curious because I wanted to know if anybody actually had success using his methods on their own and then perhaps I would consider it. 

I personally don't watch his shows because I don't have that channel but the way my friend explained it it seems that the basic foundation to his training is to get the dog in to a submission state; not sure this is the best but I could be wrong.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please re-read post above about the disclaimer at the beginning of his shows. some of his techniques, especially those with aggression and submission, are not to be used unless in consultation with a training professional. some people agree with his techniques, some don't. i especially would think twice about trying to use his methods if you're hearing about them second hand.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

no, I have no intentions of using his techniques; although a note about any disclaimer is usually about protecting the person, property, or show from any lawsuits and not because the intentions are for you to consult or use a trainer in conjunction with his training methods.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe buy some dvd's to do some research first before just going by a friend's advice. He also has some books out too. I'm sure you could get all that stuff off amazon.com if it interests you. 

Personally, i'm a fan of the show, but i'll watch anything that involves dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: anetano, I have no intentions of using his techniques; although a note about any disclaimer is usually about protecting the person, property, or show from any lawsuits and not because the intentions are for you to consult or use a trainer in conjunction with his training methods.


Just my personal opinion, but i think it's a little bit of both. I'm sure it does protect them from lawsuits, but it's also very good advice.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

One thing i will say about him is that he *gets* dogs. Although i do think that the whole dominance/alpha thing is over rated. You can show your dog you're the leader without bullying it.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

cesar Millan has an philosophy that he sticks to and I believe his main premise is correct. People can argue all day about his methods. Cesar's main method is his energy. I had the incredible good fortune to meet him briefly about five years ago.He came and spoke in MI in a very small venue. The audience was completely captivated by him. Standing a few feet away from him I can tell you the man has an aura that I have never felt in my life. I felt like this could be the one person who loves dogs more than any other person in the world. I named my dog after him . Cesar.( May he RIP.)that is how much of an impact cesar millan had on me.He is NOT just a dog trainer.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

anetaze said:


> Thank you for those threads, your time and effort.
> Ok, so there is mixed views on him and his methods. Which of course puts a red flag in my mind.
> Best,
> Aneta


Going to be mixed reviews of ANY trainer or training method, I would think.

A good trainer will adjust their training approach to the individual dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

katieliz said:


> please re-read post above about the disclaimer at the beginning of his shows. some of his techniques, especially those with aggression and submission, are not to be used unless in consultation with a training professional. some people agree with his techniques, some don't. i especially would think twice about trying to use his methods if you're hearing about them second hand.


Agree completely - also true with ANY method of training. Awfully difficult to use a method hearing about it second hand - can you imagine usin clicker training after only hearing about it thru another non knowledgable person?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

anetaze said:


> What are your takes on him and his training methods?
> 
> Thank you,
> Aneta


he picks the dogs he knows he can be successful with, some of his methods are common knowldge with any good experienced trainer, its just that he made into TV


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Cesar's main method is his energy.


I agree that I think this is VERY underrated and something you can't really teach in an hour long show or in a book. Cesar really 'get's dogs. He just does. He can read them, and they can read him. 

I feel he's amazing with some REALLY scary dogs with aggression issues. He just wades right in and starts to help. 

The fact he also really is able to 'use' some of his dogs is a HUGE help that most of us can't or don't utilize (hey, I don't want my dogs bit!). That pitbull Daddy is amazing with all the 'calming signals' he throws out.

I WILL say I like alot of the stuff I DO get from him. EXERCISE your dog. Socialize and train your dog. He is able to read 'calming signals' and send them so I purchased the DVD Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas and learned to read and send them too.....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I thought this response was well reasoned and often validated.

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

roach46 said:


> he picks the dogs he knows he can be successful with, some of his methods are common knowldge with any good experienced trainer, its just that he made into TV


Of course it is a TV show - but he does show some not so good things for himself - as when the one dog nailed him and opened up his arm.

So what do you think of his methods? 

BTW, which of his methods are not common knowledge among good experienced trainers?


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Personally I think the guys is amazing. My buddy had two of his Rotties trained at his academy before he hit the bigtime. His dogs were as sharp and well trained as some of the high dollar canines I've seen.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Caesar milan*

While he does work from the angle of having your dog in a calm, submissive state, he doesn't bully the dogs from what I've seen. Much of his philosophy on how to get your dog in a submissive state involves how you direct your energy, how you handle your body to communicate what you want the dog to do etc. I have rarely seen him force a dog into the physically submissive state of being on their back with the throat exposed, and those were dogs with nasty aggression problems. Much of what he does involves providing feedback on posive actions and refusing to acknowledge bad behavior. 

For a laugh, watch the South Park Episode where he shows up to help get Cartman to behave. It's a hoot.

Jelpy


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

*ceasar milan*

Ok, I will research further. I'll look in to his books and DVD's.

Btw, I liked the other board (before the conversion) much better.

Aneta


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

took me awhile to find my post, wierd. I think Paige would fall over in love if she met him...I almost did...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Josiebear said:


> One thing i will say about him is that he *gets* dogs. Although i do think that the whole dominance/alpha thing is over rated. You can show your dog you're the leader without bullying it.


 
Who said that you have to bully or for that matter abuse your dog in order to be considered pack leader?


----------

